# handrearing from day one!



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

On Monday one of my hens (first timer) decided she didn't want to be a mother after all having sat for 3 weeks and having a new hatched chick and a nest full of eggs. I left her alone for as long as possible but ended up removing the chick when the hen went to bed perched out of the nestbox and the chick was quite cold and I felt it would be dead by morning if I didn't care for it.
so now 2 days later, with lots of helpful advice the chick is still alive and has even gained a little weight. I put the rest of the eggs in to provide support and keep things as natural as possible. I am using passwell handrearing mix and feeding with a syringe and drawing up needle initially. So cross your fingers for me and I will continue posting updates  I have been given hope by seeing posts from other members who have raised tiny chicks successfully, thanks and well done to you!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Good luck on the chick. He is really cute.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Whatever the outcome it's an amazing experience. I am in awe of how such a tiny creature has such a fighting spirit. I am hearing cheeping from one of the other eggs which are in with this little fluff ball so it could have a tiny sibling soon


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

And thankyou Haimofids, it's great to know you are just a message away when I need help!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

The most important thing to remember: avoid the temptation to overfeed. Hand feeding every two hours is a pain, but if you cut corners they may regurgitate the crop contents and asphyxiate on them.


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Best of luck! It can be done! Our little Itsy was just 2 days old when we had to pull him. The parents seemed to be ignoring him, and then abusing him. He was a hard case, and was constipated and so malnourished his legs stuck straight out behind him. It is only by digging deep into this forum that I found help for him, and he grew into a pretty pied boy! 

Below is a picture of him when I started hand feeding, and a picture of him the day he went to his forever home with a little girl! We was almost as small at a US quarter when I pulled him. He will always be a little small, and went home weighing just 85 grams.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Phoenix2010 said:


> And thankyou Haimofids, it's great to know you are just a message away when I need help!


No problem. I'm going to be checking on this thread for new updates and try my best to help. 

Btw: the chick is a whiteface.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

This mornings update is little fluffy is alive and another egg has hatched in my makeshift brooder so now I have double trouble!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

What?!?! That's so shocking. Do you have another bird that is in a breeding mood? You can try to foster the chicks to them.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

No I had removed all the nest boxes because of the extreme heat here and my,pairs had done enough so it's all on me. I just hope that no more eggs hatch!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I seriously wish you luck with these guys and hope no more eggs hatch. Raising chicks from day one is really difficult. I wish you the best luck possible!


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Am I being unrealistic in trying to raise them? I have no experience with birds this tiny but lots of time and I have raised orphaned animals many times in the past


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not sure. It's very possible to hand rear chicks from day one but it takes a lot of patience by feeding them and waking up every 2 hours around the clock. I personally think you can do it and even if you don't, it will make you feel better that you gave them everything you can to give them a chance at life which is the kindest thing a person can ever do.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thankyou for that because I really want to try but also want the best for these tiny brave little creatures


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Weight gain for 2 1/2 days is 1.44g


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's really good that he is gaining. keep it up little dude!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Fingers crossed for the litgle guys ! Best of luck ! X x Teresa


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Best of luck with your babies!! I will be watching this thread for updates!

I completely understand what you mean about wanting to give it a red hot go but not being sure if you'll be able to.. I felt the same with mine. I think the best thing anyone could tell you is just stay positive! You're doing an amazing job. Raising baby birds is not as easy as some people seem to think!


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

so far so good, this was after fluffy2 had his second feed


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Well the babies are still going, small weight gain only. The 2 hourly feeds at night are wearing a bit thin but they are not for too much longer! They wriggle,so much Imam having trouble getting a,photo which is not blurred but I will try at next feed time and hopefully post something


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm so glad it's going well! You're doing an amazing job


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Shakes her pom poms** You can do it!


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

*photo 5 days*

it's hard to get a photo as they wriggle so much! this is the older chick who is now 5 days old, after his feed


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Awww so cute


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

You must be freaking out. I will definitely hate it if my bird breeds because the chicks give me a shudder. They look like meat which is alive. Freaks me out.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Quite the contrary nimra, I see the miracle of nature and have gained a huge respect for my parent birds and what they do. That is a really thoughtless thing to say. As it happens I was sitting here holding my baby and it died in my hand as I read your comment


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Chicks hand fed from day one survive less often because usually they aspirate food and get a respiratory infection from it. I withheld that bit as not to discourage you, but it is something to consider; it is entirely possible to hand feed a chick from day one only to have it get sick in this way months later. At least having a parent to feed occasionally always increases the odds of survival.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks darkell, I have one tiny chick still but I am realistic about it's odds. I suppose I allowed myself to believe it was possible but no regrets. I have learned such a lot and as I replied to nimra I have much more respect and understanding which will help me be a better carer to my future breeders.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm sorry about the baby, you did everything you could. It is admirable you persevered when so many people wouldn't have.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry the 2nd chick passed. It really isn't your fault. It's very difficult to raise a chick from day one. I aspirated a chick once. Mistakes do happen. I'm really sorry again. I'm wishing luck for the first chick.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about your 2nd baby passing, Phoenix  You are doing an incredible thing and you did everything you could for the baby, he/she was lucky to have you, even if for a short time.

Sending all good thoughts and vibes your way! I can't wait to see the first chick grow up!


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks. I will just have to keep my fingers crossed and watch your little bundle of joy grow, so make sure you post lots of photos!


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Just an update to say the last hatched chick is hanging on and 4 days old now which has been a difficult stage to pass. I am keeping very close watch on the amount I feed and looking forward to being able to sleep through the night again in a few more days! If this little one hangs on I will post photos to celebrate one week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Good luck! You're doing an amazing job. Broken sleep is the devil and I don't know how you're still alive LOL!


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

*9 days old*

well it's a struggle for both of us but baby fluff is still alive at 9 days. weight is only 10.4g so I am still doing night feeding. I have ordered some vetafarm hand rearing mix and hope that this helps. when I try to increase feeds the little ones crop doesn't empty . I have my doubts that it will survive but I will keep trying.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I have found that letting Zoe's crop empty out entirely and feeding 10% of her body weight has helped a lot. Switching to vetafarm has been the ultimate game changer though


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

That's about how much I am feeding, erring on the side of caution. Just hope my vetafarm arrives Tuesday


----------



## amjokai (Jan 9, 2015)

How are the babies doing?


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

I have just the one who is still going but that chick is very frail and I don't expect it to survive much longer. It is two weeks old today but only weighs 16.5g and is not feeding well for the past 24 hours. The research and experience will help me with future chicks


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Hugs** You go, Phoenix! You're doing what you can which earns you a lot in experience. You keep up the good work!


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Well my little chick died as I expected. Feel a bit sad but relieved that it's struggle is over. While I wouldn't do it again I gave it my best and have no regrets. Hats off to those of you who have succeeded in doing what was beyond me. Bye little one!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry Phoenix, I was really keeping everything crossed for you and your little one  You did absolutely everything you could and I really commend you for everything you did. Rest in peace little one <3


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that the little one passed away. Yes, you certainly did everything possible to make it work, kudos to you.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of your babies  better luck next time.


----------

